# FNP-45 Tactical With Osprey Suppressor Review



## Manny (Aug 26, 2011)

This video of the FNP 45 Tactical is the most popular one in our channel:






We also posted a followup video comparing the sound of the gun with and without the Osprey suppressor:






Article:

FN Herstal developed this tactical handgun for the US military's Joint Combat Pistol Program, and it immediately became the SnoMan's favorite. This one is LOADED (isn't that punny?) with raised night sights, a holographic red-dot sight, a flashlight/laser, and the Osprey silencer by Silencerco. It's an excellent concealed-carry handgun - if you're at least 9 feet tall.

Here's a quick look at the FNP 45 Tactical: Read the rest at Survival News Online


----------



## Highground (Aug 13, 2011)

That is awesome thanks for posting. Too bad that set up is worth about as much as my entire collection.


----------

